# Welcher PC-Controller ist dem PS4-Controller ähnlich?



## stepo (9. September 2014)

*Welcher PC-Controller ist dem PS4-Controller ähnlich?*

Als "Umsteiger" von der PS4 zum PC habe ich folgende Frage: Welcher aktueller PC-Controller(Gamepad) kommt dem PS4-Controller im "Handling" am nächsten? Ich spiele meistens Sportspiele (FIFA 14 bzw. 15-Demo u.ä.). Schon 'mal ein "Danke!" im Voraus.
Gruß stepo


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

Da wird es leider nicht viel geben, da für PC-Spiele an sich die XboX das Vorbild ist.

Kommst Du denn wirklich von der PS4 oder von der PS3? Weil die 4 ja noch nicht lange draußen ist - da wäre ein "Umgewöhnen" ja nicht so aufwendig. ^^ 

Und was ist der wichtigste Punkt für Dich: einfach nur die Tatsache, dass Du "unten" die beiden Analogsticks hast und nicht wie beim xbox-Design links oben und rechts unten den Stick und links unten dafür das Steuerkreuz?


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2014)

Du kannst auch nen DS4 am PC verwenden - funktioniert problemlos mit dem DS4 Tool.


----------



## stepo (10. September 2014)

*Problem gelöst - Danke!*

Ein großes "Dankeschön!" für Eure schnelle Hilfe. Es ging mir in der Tat eigentlich nur um die Lage der Analog-Sticks vor allem beim EA Sports FIFA spielen. Ich hatte mich durch die 10 Monate PS4 so an den Controller gewöhnt... Da ich mit "FIFA 15" jetzt aber wieder an den PC zurückkehre und dem Nachwuchs die Konsole überlasse, war der Tipp mit dem DS4Tool die Lösung. Kurz gegooglet, Download, Installation und schon kann ich auch am PC wieder meine Tore schießen... Nochmals Danke!
Gruß
stepo


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2014)

Wusste ich gar nicht, dass das geht - muss der PC dafür dann Bluetooth haben, oder kann man das Pad per USB anschließen?


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wusste ich gar nicht, dass das geht - muss der PC dafür dann Bluetooth haben, oder kann man das Pad per USB anschließen?



das Ding kann man mit nem Mini-USB anschließen


----------

